# I'm filled with mucus and it feels like my head is going to explode



## YYZ2112 (May 29, 2008)

So I miss all the great weather over the holiday weekend as I stayed in bed and fought this cold/flu I have and now my head is just filled with mucus and no matter how much I'm able to get out me it just keeps coming back... It's like magic. 

Can anyone suggest some kick ass medication sold over the counter that will kill this head congestion? I really don't feel like going to doctor.


----------



## keithb (May 29, 2008)

Pseudoephedrine


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 29, 2008)

Awesome... Thanks!


----------



## Lee (May 29, 2008)

DayQuil kicks ass as well


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 29, 2008)

So far DayQuil has not been helping much. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lee (May 29, 2008)

DayQuil only has 5mg of decongestant in it. NyQuil has 30, so that may be worth a shot.


----------



## keithb (May 29, 2008)

Nothing beats good ol' pseudoephedrine for congestion - don't get the fake phenylephrine stuff that's on the shelves. Many places keep pseudoephedrine behind the pharmacy counter (even though it doesn't require a prescription) to keep it away from the people using it to make speed.


----------



## Nerina (May 29, 2008)

Feel better soon!


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks. Tomorrow will be seven days that I've had this thing and I'm hoping by the end of Friday I'll be feeling just a little better. I'm sure I'm grossing everyone out around me when I blow my nose so for their sake I hope I'm better too.


----------



## playstopause (May 29, 2008)

I feel just the same, it all started yesterday.


----------

